# What are your thoughts on LOVE?



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ever been in love? Experienced it? Tasted it? Desire it? Believe in it? Don't believe in it?

IMO...

It is the single most beautiful and powerful thing in this world.

Have you ever had your heart broken?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, it can make my soul bleed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't have any thoughts on it. It is unlikely that I will ever experience it, so what's the use?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe you will experience it, if you keep an open heart and just let one person in.


----------



## happyendings (Mar 11, 2006)

It's the only thing I have faith left in, at this point


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Prodigal_Son said:


> I believe you will experience it, if you keep an open heart and just let one person in.


If I opened my heart, it would probably devour their souls or something.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Prodigal_Son said:


> Ever been in love? Experienced it? Tasted it? Desire it? Believe in it? Don't believe in it?
> 
> IMO...
> 
> ...


Never been in love...hopefully someday  I have been hurt before, but never truely heartbroken.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

sometimes i'm afraid i'm not capable of feeling love. even as it relates to my family, my parents, brother. this might make me sound like a terrible person. but it's strange. it's as though i consciously know i love them, but i don't really feel it. i can't somehow. i wonder if something is broken about me. as far as romantic love, i've had crushes, obsessions, passions. but despite my best efforts, i've never felt real love. i don't know what's wrong with me really. i just don't seem to have the ability to love. it's the thing i find most hateful about myself.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Love is the most beautiful thing. It does exist and its wonderful.

The feeling of being one with another person. The knowledge that you will always be cared for. The bond that is developed and shared. Its indescribable.

To me, I think that life is about love.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never been in love although I desperately want to. I've been hurt most of my life but never truly heartbroken because I've never loved someone. I've had many crushes over the years that just led nowhere so I won't allow myself to develop infatuations anymore because they only lead to me feeling hurt. I'm so far behind in terms of relationships, most people my age are married or have been in relationships by now. I don't know if I'm capable of loving another person. I don't really hate myself, I just sort of accept myself the way I am and I am aware of my faults. But I honestly can't imagine anybody wanting to be with me in a romantic way. No matter how hard I try blocking out my desire to feel love it still lingers and I lay in bed at night fantasizing about it.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been in love many times. I think it's something I'm still learning a lot about, on a daily basis. It's not a simple thing at all. Some people might say (ahem) that the true nature of the universe, at bottom, is love. So it's a deep thing to me, not just romance and infatuation.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> [quote="Prodigal_Son":1042c]I believe you will experience it, if you keep an open heart and just let one person in.


If I opened my heart, it would probably devour their souls or something.[/quote:1042c]

If that happens, can you record it? I'd pay good money to see that. :lol

As for myself, I thought I was in love. But I wasn't. It was delusion born of desperation. In reality, I can never be in love. It's too expensive.

As for my heart being broken, it was really more my sense of trust being broken. No, try murdered.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Never experienced it...I'm sure I will one day, since I seem to get infatuated with a guy if he gives me more than 5 minutes worth of his attention. 
I'm sure it will end in heartbreak (on my part) though.


----------



## happyendings (Mar 11, 2006)

nothing_to_fear said:


> Never experienced it...I'm sure I will one day, since I seem to get infatuated with a guy if he gives me more than 5 minutes worth of his attention.
> I'm sure it will end in heartbreak (on my part) though.


hahh! omg same here


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh dear, it's the word. I thought I was at one point, that's about it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I once had the experience of waking up next to someone, and it was a pretty powerful thing, even though I'm not sure I was "in love" with her (though I may have believed so at the time--it's really hard to say). That's the closest I think I've gotten to the feeling. It at least gave me a taste of what genuine romantic love must feel like. That was eight years ago, though, and I've been nowhere close since. Now I just subside on hopeless crushes (which nonetheless have their own charm, and often give me quite a bit of pleasure).

Somehow, I remain optimistic that I won't be shut out forever from the feeling. Or at least I'm not pessimistic about it (though I nonetheless experience my share of doubts and fears).


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

I have been in love before. I never expected it, since I had only started dating him for a couple of weeks, and then bam, I start feeling infatuated with him. Honestly, I'm not the type of person who likes to be knocked off balance like that. I find it hard to deal with emotions, and it gets really hard to focus on other things except your significant other.

I think everyone will experience love at least once in their life. It's a universal experience.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:cig I've experienced many different types of love, but the one we're talking about, I've known only in my dreams. It seems really nice, and I hope to experience it for real someday. ; - ;


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I know it sounds pretty unromantic, but to me "love" is just a specific series of chemical reactions occurring in our brains. Its only purpose is to ensure that we pass our genes on to the next generation. I think sometimes we humans make up a lot of magical, supernatural stuff about love (like finding "the one" or our "soulmate") to make the idea of committing ourselves to one person for the rest of our lives seem less scary than it really is. 

I used to be a pretty "hopeless romantic" kind of guy when I was younger. I wanted to find "true love" and be with my "soulmate". Once I got a little older and had been hurt a couple of times (even though I never actually dated anyone), I realized that those are just things we've made up. Don't get me wrong, I want to find someone to love just as much as anyone else. I want to experience those feelings even if they are just chemicals in my brain. Finding someone to share my life with is probably my top priority in life right now. I just don't harbor any delusions that there is such a thing as a soulmate or "true love," only very compatable personalities.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah but matt-

our entire experience of the world is composed of those very same electrochemical processes. it's not different with that grand pair-bonding/gene-replication bamboozlement we experience as the sensations of love. but i like what you said, because i personally marvel at it. and yes, compatability works on a level that we can understand biologically too... 

i've felt that while i have an idea of what's going on in me chemically it's also absolutely beautiful and horrible to experience. it generates mystical experiences... and i like the color our fantastic terms lend to the whole thing. it's a human art form to muddle stuff with fantasy.  

to know what's happening in my brain and body doesn't make my feelings of awe toward nature or toward existence any less. that's just me. but to be honest, i'm tired of being alive in general, even if it is beautiful and awe-filled, i push to feel gratitude every day.

as for being in love, i'm not sure if i have ever been in the same love that everyone is talking about. i mean, unlike others with sa, my sa hasn't prevented me from having partners. it has, however prevented me from having lasting partnerships and a proper career.

i feel a great deal of love in general for people, places, creatures. i've felt intense pair-bonding reactions. infatuation. romance. i am absolutely convinced that i've fallen in love every time i have a serious relationship.... but now that i really take a look at it, i don't really know what being "in love" really means to me. i only know what just plain love is.

lol drella. devouring. yeah i suspect my heart may be filled with hot oil, bucther hooks and battery acid instead of apple pie, stickers and puppies sometimes. but it's not so. 

one thing is for sure-- i prefer long term friendship to flaming romance. that's just a big hot sack of sh*t. but one i apparently like having all over me??


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't think I've experienced 'real love' yet, although I have had lots of crushs on girls. I tend to develop feelings for girls too quickly and almost always they do not develop the same feelings and nothing comes of it then but rejection. I do still hold out hope that one day I will feel strongly for someone and she will feel the same way back. That would be beautiful and hopefully would lead to 'love'.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

> sometimes i'm afraid i'm not capable of feeling love. even as it relates to my family, my parents, brother. this might make me sound like a terrible person. but it's strange. it's as though i consciously know i love them, but i don't really feel it. i can't somehow. i wonder if something is broken about me. as far as romantic love, i've had crushes, obsessions, passions. but despite my best efforts, i've never felt real love. i don't know what's wrong with me really. i just don't seem to have the ability to love. it's the thing i find most hateful about myself.


Sums it up about love for me, too. I'm not quite sure what love is. Is it the warmth I feel when see young, cute animals?


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

happyendings said:


> It's the only thing I have faith left in, at this point


 :agree What else is there to believe in?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I imagined up this guy in my fantasies who was to be my true love. Every year, since I was 16, my birthday wish was for him to become real. My wish hasn't come true yet. Last year, I gave up and wished for mental health instead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still trying to figure out the difference between "love" and "emotional dependency" myself. That's enough to keep me busy. :lol


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> I imagined up this guy in my fantasies who was to be my true love. Every year, since I was 16, my birthday wish was for him to become real. My wish hasn't come true yet. Last year, I gave up and wished for mental health instead.


 :lol

Yep, it figures. The best mate for you is the one that's imaginary. If we could just find that set of wormholes to alternate universes, this whole love problem would be solved for everybody. :b


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been in love before. It's nothing but pain and I think it's not worth it (I'm sure I'm going to get a beating for saying that). I think true love is really really rare but it does exist. I don't want it though, I would rather be on my own.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

pixiedust said:


> I've been in love before. It's nothing but pain and I think it's not worth it (I'm sure I'm going to get a beating for saying that). I think true love is really really rare but it does exist. I don't want it though, I would rather be on my own.


Everyone says love is so wonderful but for me it has just been pain and depression. When your anxiety stop you from being able to connect with someone you know you would like it all just sucks. Anxiety + Love don't work together, i can't get rid of my anxiety problem so the love part had to go.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

> I've been in love before. It's nothing but pain and I think it's not worth it (I'm sure I'm going to get a beating for saying that). I think true love is really really rare but it does exist. I don't want it though, I would rather be on my own.


I honestly find love to be extremely distracting. my take is that you spend all this time infatuated and obsessed over one person, but you know how most relationships don't last. I mean, there are other things that I should be learning about. I should be focusing my energy and thoughts on other things.

Plus, I don't think love is something that everyone craves. Everyone craves to be around others, and to develop friendships, but romantic love can sap you of all your energy.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

sparkations said:


> I honestly find love to be extremely distracting. my take is that you spend all this time infatuated and obsessed over one person, but you know how most relationships don't last. I mean, there are other things that I should be learning about. I should be focusing my energy and thoughts on other things.


I dont believe that at all.

I know too many couples who have been together for a LOOOOONG time. Most of it just boils down to the attitude people have about their marriage and love.

My grandparents were married for like 55 yrs. It only stopped when my granddad died. I know many many couples like that around here.

Certainly all relationships have problems, but true love conquers all things. If you truly love each other, you can work out ANY problem.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

i miss having someone i love and who loves me back. I'd give almost anything to have that again. I got my heart broken, but what it boiled down to was she didnt love me like i loved her. Love is a chance. I'd take that chance again and again till i found someone right for me. It hurts but i think its worth it. some risks are meant to be taken.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still trying to figure out the difference between "love" and "emotional dependency" myself. That's enough to keep me busy. :lol


Yeah :lol but I think that the two kind of go with each other, at least they can and do in most cases. I mean when you love someone don't you kind of depend on them. :con


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm kind of falling out of love with the idea of being in love. It seems to work for me, but between my anxiety and my recent thoughts on the whole phenomena itself, I'm starting to think I don't want anyone by my side other than a dog, a cat, a bird, and really just supportive people that I'm close to in general... but really not even that. Just the dog and/or cat would be nice. The friendships I have already, at least in real life, are kind of limited. I've had my bits and pieces of relationships. I think I could be commited to someone but I'm skeptical of the idea of love.. for me. And, actually, I think my own personal fixation on finding a girlfriend, being close, the affection, the fantasy of all of that, has been unhealthy and counter productive. It's just led me further into waste. Sometimes I feel this way, and then the next day I really want it. One thing I can really admit is just being a human male that gets erections. I know I desire sex and can't help it. But I don't really have the confidence or motivation to even go out and get laid. I'll go places with my friend with the intention of "finding some girls", but haha, ya... no.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't believe in love anymore. I have been in love before and it was the most beautiful thing. But nothing last forever and you always end up getting hurt. I'm not opening my heart ever again.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

My advice is to avoid love at all costs, because if you ever lose it, and can't find it back, you'll be miserable for the rest of your life.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been in love a couple of times. I had my heart broken both times. It was some of the worst pain I've ever felt.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> My advice is to avoid love at all costs, because if you ever lose it, and can't find it back, you'll be miserable for the rest of your life.


I never understood this philosophy. It basically depends on never taking risks, whereas life is all about risks. Thats whats wrong with some people I think. They just stay in their little bubble and never leave. They never go out of their "comfort zone" and never try to experience certain things.

As the old saying goes, "No pain, no gain." If you never get hurt or make mistakes, you'll never grow as a person. You'll be a 60 yr old man with the experience and thoughts of a 15 or 20 yr old.



Desi said:


> But nothing last forever and you always end up getting hurt.


Thats simply not true. True love can last forever. It depends on your attitude and how good you are at reading other people.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Certainly all relationships have problems, but true love conquers all things. If you truly love each other, you can work out ANY problem.


I agree and believe this with all my heart, but you have to work at it. Love is not a simple thing.

Also, falling in love and getting your heart stomped on is painful. Getting back on the horse and not giving up after such a thing is one of the most bravest things a person can do.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Prodigal_Son said:


> I agree and believe this with all my heart, but you have to work at it. Love is not a simple thing.


Of course, I think this goes without saying.

One of the main reasons relationships fail is that people get complacent. You cant just marry someone and then forget about it and just act like you are roommates or something. Its a long term commitment that takes just that, commitment.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok, I pretty much agree with everything you have posted. 

Especially, the bit about risk taking. You got to live.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

RX2000 said:


> As the old saying goes, "No pain, no gain." If you never get hurt or make mistakes, you'll never grow as a person. You'll be a 60 yr old man with the experience and thoughts of a 15 or 20 yr old.


I used to be a betting man. I'd always risk it all, on the chance of getting something great in return. But "No pain, no gain" isn't a very good way to live, if all you ever gain is pain.

The next time I want to gain something, I might as well save myself the trouble and just stab myself with a sharp object.

*gives love the finger*

Me, bitter? nah. :b


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Love makes the world go 'round. Come on, don't turn this into a depressing thread. True love is eternal.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> Me, bitter? nah. :b


 :lol


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Thats simply not true. True love can last forever. It depends on your attitude and how good you are at reading other people.


"It depends on your attitude" Hmm... i always thought love in the traditional way needed two people to work out. Maybe i'll find someone that i could love forever but maybe that person don't care about me.

I don't really know how love feels. I know how piece of mind, anxiety, agoraphobia, joy etc.... feels but i have no idea how love is supposed to be like.

I believe more in finding someone you click with and are comfortable with than true love .


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

To love and be loved is something that is worth more than anything else in the world.


----------



## macready (Nov 6, 2005)

I think your perspective depends on your situation.
love only exists if you're in it.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Love? What's that? :rain

I've had crushes before, some that have even turned into friendships, but I've never been in love. I was going to post another thread about this but I guess I'll say it here. Sexually speaking I must be the most gross and disgusting person on the planet at least in my view. :rain It would probably be easier for me to get into a relationship if I didn't view myself in that way. However it's not my fault. My stepmom used to tell me how disgusting I was in that way and I had other embarrassing health problems as a kid that I still have to keep track of now that make me think girls will never want to be intimate with me.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 25, 2005)

I was in love with a girl once. Then she ripped my heart out, laughed in my face and kicked me while i was down. Then I discovered p0rn. 

The End.

No seriously though, love is like pissing your own pants. Everyone can see it, but only you can feel its warmth.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe in love like I believe in Santa Claus.



joeshmoe said:


> No seriously though, love is like pissing your own pants. Everyone can see it, but only you can feel its warmth.


Ooooohhhh...


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

joeshmoe said:


> No seriously though, love is like pissing your own pants. Everyone can see it, but only you can feel its warmth.


That's so beautiful it brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

My thoughts? That love is neat.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> My thoughts? That love is neat.


And it can't be beat
though it's a cheat
and lasts a deet
but enough for me to eat
the footprints from her feet
like Ovid among the Getes
in the wilderness looking for heat
besides an Indian named Sanjeet
who had on his shoulder a parakeet
that sang a song called Munaleet
about a boy and girl who meet
Who also said that love was neat
Until it involved a guy named Pete
who invented a word called "reet"
which didn't make much sense though it rhymed with "seat"
and while Pete was pulling milk from a cow's teet
he grabbed the girl very accent-edly by her veet
and stuffed her mouth full of wheat
which made the boy very xeet, yeet, and zeet
(all very bad) but then they remembered that love was neat
And felt glad.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I have heard that love is many things.
Love is respect for that someone.
Love is believing in that someone.
Love is being there when they need you.
Love is that one who makes you feel complete.
Love is that one who makes you want to stay just a little longer.
Love is sticking by that person even if they are scarred for life and mentally derranged from a freak nuclear accident. (I guess... :con )


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

joeshmoe said:


> No seriously though, love is like pissing your own pants. Everyone can see it, but only you can feel its warmth.


omg :lol


----------



## mirthful (Dec 23, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Never been in love although I desperately want to. I've been hurt most of my life but never truly heartbroken because I've never loved someone. I've had many crushes over the years that just led nowhere so I won't allow myself to develop infatuations anymore because they only lead to me feeling hurt. I'm so far behind in terms of relationships, most people my age are married or have been in relationships by now. I don't know if I'm capable of loving another person. I don't really hate myself, I just sort of accept myself the way I am and I am aware of my faults. But I honestly can't imagine anybody wanting to be with me in a romantic way. No matter how hard I try blocking out my desire to feel love it still lingers and I lay in bed at night fantasizing about it.


 I think I can honestly say that I have never been able to imagine or visualize anyone being attracted to me in a romantic or sexual way; I can't even fantasize about it or think about myself as a sexual being. When that is the case you just give up on that part of life; and since it is such an important part of life (and perhaps the single biggest motivator after food and shelter), in effect you give up on life itself. I've gone through the motions of living for 40 years after giving up on love in my life--probably a testament to the instinct for survival !


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

The last time I gave my heart in all its entirety was when I was in my mid 20s. It was unrequited love. Some people think it can't be love if it's unrequited, but I haven't felt the same thing again. I love him for two years. He didn't love me and he moved to another state. I've had boyfriends but did not feel anything close to that. I've had several-year gaps in between men (like now) and times I've felt I will never be loved. I haven't given up on love, though. In fact, since my real life interactions with males, beyond a passing hello, have been mostly bad experiences, being on SAS has shown me a lot of the goodness some guys have and has given me hope that I may yet meet someone to love and who will also love me. At the same time. 

I definitely believe great love exists, whether or not I'll experience it.


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

i have never been in love and most likely won't. i don't give my heart away very easily and i don't say i love you to just anyone, not even some of my closest friends. in order for me to love someone, they would really have to prove that i can trust them and such. which isn't easy to do


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

For those of you that say you do believe in love, why?
Especially in the state of the world today...not to mention the frame of mind of most people.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> For those of you that say you do believe in love, why?
> Especially in the state of the world today...not to mention the frame of mind of most people.


That's probably the reason why. With such negativity all around you, you search for something positive/compassionate.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

tewstroke has a good point. It'd be great to share both the joys and the miserys of life with someone in a good, loving relationship.


----------

